# How often do yall replace your tents?



## SarahFair

We just threw out our tent after this last trip.
Had it about 6 years and we used it 20x+/-
The sleeves the poles fit through started slitting past repair and some of the poles started cracking..
We took care of the tent and always kept properly packed and dry.. 
It was a target (I think) tent that slept 6-8 people and had a fly netted "porch". 



How long/uses do yall get out of your tents?


----------



## Artfuldodger

I haven't used mine in about 5 years, I better check it out beforehand at home. I took out a dining canopy recently my daughter wanted to use, One of those made out of cheap tarp material, and it shredded to pieces. Nylon stuff seems to hold up better. 
I guess it's a good idea to inspect it periodically for damage and reseal the seems and spray water repeller on the fly.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

I don't spend the big bucks on tents. The way we camp, a high dollar tent wouldn't be practical. Good sleepin bag and a tarp serves the purpose alot of the time !! But of course we don't have little ones either !! I  use to like the pup tent  style tents !! Hard to find them anymore at the big box stores !


----------



## BoKat96

I have commondiered dad's old tent he had before I was born so 40+yrs it's an old canvas coleman tent with aluminum poles. A pain to setup compared to the ease of the today tents but it is sturdy in wind and rain. Recoat it every 3-4 years with campdry.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I hate my tent because of those sleeves. My next one will hopefully have just clips to hold the tent to the poles.


----------



## GMORE

Sounds like you got good use from that tent.  The clips are much better and faster than sleeves.  Aluminum poles are better than fiberglass.  Of course, tents with these features cost more too.  If you haven't already tossed the poles, save a few of the good sections and you may be able to use them for repair purposes if you buy another tent with fiberglass poles.  A fiberglass pole section can easily split, especially during setup when its cold.  Direct sunlight will also degrade nylon tent fabric, so if possible, set up in the shade.  I always set my tent up when I get home, inspect tent and poles for any needed repairs, rinse it, and then let it dry completely before storing.  That's about all you can do to extend the life of the tent.


----------



## NickW

Sarah,

I have had a tent for about as long as the one you described. Bought it from Walmart, kept it dry and maybe used it 6 times so far. Last weekend I used it in North Carolina and noticed a lot of holes throughout and the sleeves are ripping. I would say you got your money's worth by using it 20 times.

Nick


----------



## jmhlsy

Good gear is expensive, but I have always bought gear that I really had to ask myself, Did I really spend that much on a ...  And in the end have not regreted it, not one time.  Good, high quality gear always pays off.  I am using a Kelty tent that is now 20 years old and performs flawless, with alot of memories.  Just sayin'


----------



## Derek Edge

We too, just threw ours out after 13 years.  The wife and I purchased a 10 man tent from Wally World right after we were married (should have seen us putting that thing up on a sandbar of the Oconee River, at 9:30 at night, for the first time, not fun).  Even though we now own a RV, we're still shopping for a new tent.  I know for a fact it will be one of the "easy-ups".  No more trying to slide those poles in the sleeves.  I have a family of 5, and the ten man tent barely fit for us, considering we used two queen sized air mattresses.  Coleman's cabin tent looks to fit our needs best, but the reviews suck.  And that's one other thing I want to mention.  Make sure you read the reviews on whatever you're shopping for and make sure you spend your money well.  Consider your needs, as well as your families and shop accordingly.  I know I don't post much here, but my family and I camp all the time.  If I can be of any help, feel free to ask away.  Oh, and before I get blasted for not answering the original question, a tent will last a long time if you take care of it.  Do not put it up wet and keep it sprayed down with Camp Dry.  Clean it after each use, and pack it up in a Rubbermaid container.  I do this with all my camping gear, use it and then stow it away for a later use.  I technically "got shed" of ours last year, as I took it too the farm, put it up, and left it.  Camped in it several times during deer and turkey season.  I took it up last week and though it had a few tears, I have no doubt it could have been camped in for at least another year or so.  My family has enjoyed that thing for a long time and will hate to see it go.  Camping creates memories that you or your family will never forget.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Derek Edge said:


> We too, just threw ours out after 13 years.  The wife and I purchased a 10 man tent from Wally World right after we were married (should have seen us putting that thing up on a sandbar of the Oconee River, at 9:30 at night, for the first time, not fun).  Camping creates memories that you or your family will never forget.


When I was a child our first family tent was a WW2 canvas Army room tent, 12'x 12'. It was one night after dark when we got to the river bank to camp. When we got the tent up on the wooden poles it was inside out. All the ropes were hanging down from inside the tent. It took about six people to pitch this thing and then everyone had to go take a swim or shower. We got rid of it and bought a Nimrod pop-up. The pop-up didn't have anything in it but two beds.


----------



## antique41

I have 4 tents  that I use for backpacking.  The oldest is a 22 year old Eureka which I still use.  My solo ultralight tent cost me $200 and that was with $50 off.  I've had it at least 10 years and use it frequently. Good stuff costs.


----------



## SarahFair

Anyone know when they go on sale?
We are wanting too spend around $100-$200 but if we can wait and get a better one on sale...


----------



## lagrangedave

Look on Craigslist. A lot of Atlanta people think they want to be campers. They spend good money on quality stuff, and then after one trip they decide that it is not for them.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

SarahFair said:


> We just threw out our tent after this last trip.
> Had it about 6 years and we used it 20x+/-
> The sleeves the poles fit through started slitting past repair and some of the poles started cracking..
> We took care of the tent and always kept properly packed and dry..
> It was a target (I think) tent that slept 6-8 people and had a fly netted "porch".
> 
> 
> 
> How long/uses do yall get out of your tents?



I usually get about 4 years out of a tent (about 4 trips a year)(Yes I'm rough on equipment) that is about a total of 12 to 16 trips before its unusable. I buy the 4 person $80 range tents usually from Walmart fully realizing I'll get what I pay for. That averages to the $6 per trip range I can live with that.


----------



## rhbama3

If you buy a plastic tarp and put it over your tent, it will preserve the fabric and cut down on the moisture. Folding up a wet tent will rot the fabric and stitching fast.


----------



## Woodsman

*Eureka.. good tents for the money...*



antique41 said:


> I have 4 tents  that I use for backpacking.  The oldest is a 22 year old Eureka which I still use.  My solo ultralight tent cost me $200 and that was with $50 off.  I've had it at least 10 years and use it frequently. Good stuff costs.



I Have had my Eureka for 17 years. I have pitched it around 100 times from Georgia to Washington state.
Good tents for the money.

Always use ground tarp, air it out when you get home, retreat with fabric water proofing every 2 to 3 years
wash it when its dirty. It will last you a long time.


----------



## redman2006

SarahFair said:


> We just threw out our tent after this last trip.
> Had it about 6 years and we used it 20x+/-
> The sleeves the poles fit through started slitting past repair and some of the poles started cracking..
> We took care of the tent and always kept properly packed and dry..
> It was a target (I think) tent that slept 6-8 people and had a fly netted "porch".
> 
> 
> 
> How long/uses do yall get out of your tents?



A lot of longevity depends on the fabrics.  UV can be a real problem.  Tents like Eureka and other high ends use more resistant fabrics.  It is not so much how many times a tent is used, but how old and under what conditions it was stored.  

They are like tires on a trailer and RV in that respect.  Even though they don't get much use, they go bad after a while.

Consider looking at REI.  They have a rental sale there every year.  It is hit or miss, but they might have what you need.  They also have great tutorials on different types of tents, fabrics, etc.  

They do have rentals there as well.  A pretty good way to try new things without spending a fortune.  Most of the rental stores will have a close out on last year's rental gear.

There is a new used gear store in Atl.  I am sorry I can't remember the name, but the specialize in buying good used gear and selling it.  I got a few things from them once.  It is down toward Ikea.


----------



## LongStrangeTrip

I just threw my Coleman tent out after this weekend. I had it about 5 yrs, and have used it a lot of times. It has survived 6-7 music festivals and countless car camping 1-2 night trips. The tent itself was in good shape, but the rope broke connecting the poles. 

It was a 2-3 person dome tent. I was upgrading to a 3-4 person tent this Christmas anyway so it just kind of worked out.

Always dry it out before packing it up. I usually let mine air out when i get home, drape it over the truck or something for a day or 2 to try out. I let my brother use it once and he did not dry it out, did more damage to it in 1 night than i ever did.


----------



## fox51599

I bought an Ozark trail 9x15 tent over 10yrs ago and like others say, never put it away wet or dirty. sweep it out brush it off. Use a ground tarp every time. spray with water repellent every year. seam seal it every 2 years. I just store it in the bag it came in and store in the garage.

My tent still looks great but I just bought a Coleman instant 10x14 tent. now it will only take 5 minutes instead of 20 and I'll be able to stand up straight all the way around. I intend to seal and spray it on the first use.  we usually camp around 4-6 times a year for 3-4 days. 


_Posted from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## 3ringer

fox51599 said:


> I bought an Ozark trail 9x15 tent over 10yrs ago and like others say, never put it away wet or dirty. sweep it out brush it off. Use a ground tarp every time. spray with water repellent every year. seam seal it every 2 years. I just store it in the bag it came in and store in the garage.
> 
> My tent still looks great but I just bought a Coleman instant 10x14 tent. now it will only take 5 minutes instead of 20 and I'll be able to stand up straight all the way around. I intend to seal and spray it on the first use.  we usually camp around 4-6 times a year for 3-4 days.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com App  for Android_



Did your Instant Tent come with a rain fly? I saw one in the store with a rain fly on it. Mine didn't come with one.


----------



## fox51599

3ringer said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Did your Instant Tent come with a rain fly? I saw one in the store with a rain fly on it. Mine didn't come with one.



no it didn't.  does yours leak? I did order one but it's back ordered til Jan 5.  mine is the 10x14 signature and paid $189 new from Coleman outlet after thanksgiving sale. 


_Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## 3ringer

I have not used my tent in the rain yet. I did spray it with four cans of waterproofing silicon. I also carry a tarp for extra protection in case it rains. Coleman says that a rain fly is not required for the Instant Tent. Sorry to Hijack your thread Sarah.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

When I've duct tapped all I can and I still see stars when lying down, I'll then replace it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SarahFair said:


> Anyone know when they go on sale?
> We are wanting too spend around $100-$200 but if we can wait and get a better one on sale...



PM sent.


----------



## biggdogg

we have two pretty nice Coleman tents. A small dome for me and my son and a huge cabin tent for the whole family. the smaller one is about 6 years old and the big one is only 2 years old and no problems from either one. we usually stretch a over sized tarp over the tent to better protect from wind/rain. all that said, I would kill for the old canvas Coleman tent that my buddy's dad has. he's had that tent i know 30 years and you can't beat that thing. holds heat like nothin i ever seen. i wish they still made tents like that.


----------



## Mako22

Woodsman said:


> I Have had my Eureka for 17 years. I have pitched it around 100 times from Georgia to Washington state.
> Good tents for the money.
> 
> Always use ground tarp, air it out when you get home, retreat with fabric water proofing every 2 to 3 years
> wash it when its dirty. It will last you a long time.



X2, I have one that is 20 years old and one that is 5 years old, GREAT tents and well worth the money.


----------



## trickworm

some tent companies have lifetime replacements on peaces and parts check company websites


----------



## sbroadwell

The more you spend, the longer it lasts, I think. I've heard of people with Kodiak or Springbar tents that have used them many times, for many years.

I've got two. A Eureka Drawtite 7x9 canvas tent I bought in about 1972. Used it many, many times, for about 20 years. In 1992 wife got me a big ole 12x12 Redhead dome tent from BPS. It's nylon, and actually weighs less than the much smaller Eureka. I've used it many times since then. The hub broke, but I made a new one out of 1' thick UHMW, so that will last a long time.

A couple of weeks ago I noticed that a couple of the seams are leaking, but that can be fixed with some seam sealer.


----------

